# Elderly Hedgehog



## Anomali (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm Ali. My hedgie's name is Luna, she's my second. I've had her all her life and she's almost five years old. Recently she's lost a lot of weight and been a bit sickly so I've been trying to get her to put some weight back on so I've been giving lots of meal worms. I consulted a vet when there was no improvement and the vet said that Luna is now in her senior citizen years, health wise she is fine, but I'm having a bit of a hard time with it, I was told the most I could do for her was to make her comfortable. The vet said she's running out of time :'( this is the hardest part about owning a pet isn't it - losing them.

I'm really trying my best, but I was wondering if anyone had any advice on keeping her comfortable, I don't really know what to possibly do.

She has a tank for a cage, a tissue box for a house (she never liked her igloo), aspen shavings, not fleece. She has a big heater, it's working well, it's desert, I found the rain forest heaters weren't giving off enough heat for her. She's very feeble, having a hard time doing anything fast and I think, for the most part, she's unable to control her washroom needs - so I've taken the litter box out, otherwise she dumps it and it clumps up on the bottom of the cage and makes a muddy and unsanitary mess.

She eats kitten kibble, and the pet store ran out of meal worms so I've been feeding her king worms (super worms scare me). Recently, she's stopped eating the meal worms. Yesterday (Sept. 20th) she stopped eating her kibble. I gave her a bath and cleaned her tank ( I clean her tank at least 2 times a week) and she's eating her kibble again. She drinks a lot of water. She wont eat any other treats like fruit or veggies, or hedgehog designed treats, she even turned down cilantro. 

I try not to handle her as much, I don't "play" with her really I think it's a bit stressful and a bit hard for her so mostly I just sit with her or let her walk around and just follow her around. I used to play with her and her toys. I my cat of 14 years passed away this summer so I had a new kitten and they adore one another, they get along really well and follow each other, Luna seems to like to do that.

I'm at a bit of a loss, my first hedgie had cancer and passed away very quickly, I haven't had this situation before. Other than trying to slowly prepare myself for the inevitable I don't know what else to do. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not an expert with elderly hogs my girl is only 6 months old but I'll do my best. I'm sure someone with more experience will come a long. 

But anyway...
I think all you can do is make her comfortable. Try mashing up her kibble and adding some water to make it easier to chew. If that doesn't work you're going to have to sirenge feed her. 
Also try putting food by her bed she may just not want to get up so that could be it.
Does she have a water bowl or bottle? We recommend water bowls here and especially for a hog thats having a hard time it would be easier to use a bowl. 
The bigger mealworms I believe are made that way with hormones so I'd avoid those. 
Maybe also try switching the aspen. Fleece is a lot softer and would be easier to walk on as well as to lay on.
Also if possible switch her from her tank. Theres not a lot of ventilation and though you clean it 2 times a week she's probably still breathing in the smell of her own urine.

Like I said not an expert with the elderly someone else will give their option. Maybe switching her environment would be bad at this time. I'm not sure. But doing it I think would make her more comfortable. 
Good luck with your baby <3


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes 5 years old is getting up there for a hedgehog. But I am hesitant to believe that her weight loss is just from old age. Did the vet check her mouth to ensure that she doesn’t have any mouth pain? Does she have much left for teeth? What did the vet do to determine that she is otherwise healthy?

If she has completely stopped eating, I would get some canned cat food and start syringe feeding her initially. I would also continue to offer her a bowl of her normal kibble dry; I would also add a bowl of moistened kibble. Just in case her jaw is weakening or her teeth are worn out. I would also add some kibble in her sleeping house. As they get older they may not want to move around as much.

You mentioned she's feeble. Did doc note if she had arthritis or not? Hedgehogs can get arthritis and it can be painful for them, making them not to want to move around as much. I had one that had it bad enough that it made walking very difficult. Adding some glucosamin/chondroitin may help long term, but if it is already bad anti-inflammatories or pain medication may make her more comfortable.

Did doc suspect cancer at all? Has the weight loss been slow or fairly sudden?


----------



## Anomali (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you both so much for getting back to me so promptly, it meant a lot and it helped even more, thank you. Unfortunately, I'm very sad to say my little Luna passed away an hour ago. It was the way I hoped she would, no struggling or suffering. We were having quiet time and she just fell asleep in my hand and I felt her little heart stop. It's going to take some time for me, but I really wanted you, who so eagerly helped me, to know. I really appreciate your responses.

Again, thank you so much for your advice. 

Ali


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Sounds like she led a good long hedgie life. 

Hugs


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this. Its never easy to have them leave us.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can tell she was very loved.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like she had a long & happy life. There is no better way to go than being held by a loved one, gently drifting into sleep. I know you will miss her terribly.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss. HUGS.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. -hugs- She lived a good long life.


----------

